# Wifi Not working At all after kernel Upgrade

## gentoo_newguy

Problems all day and night with the wireless . 

Finally had it working and now upgraded the kernel and nothing at all. 

Cant find a wlan0 device. 

Ive check in the kernel everything is the same as before.

 Except after the upgrade  it had deleted my /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8192cfw.bin 

So I placed the firmware back into the correct directory. 

Modporbed rtlwifi and rtl8129ce and it still wont appear any ideas what the hell is going on ? 

Really starting to grind my gearsLast edited by gentoo_newguy on Thu Jul 12, 2012 3:50 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Anyone ?

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Ok fixed but by emergeing linux-firmware but i had to remove radeon-ucode which i need for X. 

Any ideas on how to solve this ?

Also still have to keep using iwlist scan to connect to my network this makes no sense at all

----------

## Silentsand74

Maybe the Madwifi could solve your problem?

It seems it works with even the recalcitrant wireless cards  :Wink: 

----------

## Gusar

Err, not only is madwifi completely outdated, it's a driver for Atheros, not Realtek.

@gentoo_newguy: If you haven't noticed by now, linux-firmware includes radeon firmware too.

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Ok no problems with that . So the radeon firmware is installed with linux firmware (i didnt no that)

Why does my wifi only connect when i type iwlist scan .

Seems really weird to me. 

I cant pull a lease with dhcpcd doesnt matter if i restart the box or anything wpa supplicant doesnt read anything on startup and iwconfig will show wlan0 but with no network attached to it . i can leave it for 1 min or an hour nothing.

The minute i type iwlist scan it connects. 

Im happy the wifi is working but dont want to have to type this every time i boot up the machine. and the fact it drops about every hour or so and once again i have to type iwlist scan to connect again.

----------

